# frame registration



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

The gita website states you got to register the frame in the pinarello website to get the warranty. So in the pinarello warranty site I keep getting a "wrong serial number" after filling all the information. The serial number on my frame is something like 9AA and 11 numbers after that. Anybody with issues with the pinarello website or am I suppose to fill out parts of the serial number only?


----------



## jarider (Nov 3, 2009)

hmm not sure. I registered my Dogma with Gitabike, got a receipt and statement from them that it was registered etc. I didnt see anything about nor was advised by them to register with Pinarello as well.My serial number starts with 1AA and 10 numbers after so its seems closely similar


----------



## Bigno (Mar 24, 2011)

The registration number should be a sticker on the bottom bracket side.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had problems with a Pinarello registration on their website and they never got back to me after many emails. Gitabike is very good with email so you might try that.


----------



## softwaredeveloper99 (May 17, 2009)

i had the same problem when i registered - however i did get an email from them a month later saying i was covered.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

registering for warranty thru Pinarello's website gets you and additional year of warranty (3 vs 2)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I had no problem with the Pina site. 
Make sure you read the number right off the frame, whoever wrote the invoice may have screwed up the number.


----------



## mpower13 (Jun 10, 2011)

May be your serial number is a wrong one and could be a not genuine product.


----------



## hambike (Sep 3, 2005)

I had no problems registering on the Pinarello website. They sent me a confirmation e-mail within an hour. Then a couple of days later, I got an additional unsolicited e-mail from Gitabike saying that I was registered with them. I guess Pinarello now automatically sends USA info to Gitabike. Unfortunately, a few of the data fields got "lost in translation" on Gitabike's form, so I fired off a correction note to them. Nothing heard back yet...


----------

